# Can you make your own spinning wheel?



## lsarah (Jun 4, 2011)

Can you make your own simple spinning wheel? Like from "found" objects? I am curious if it can be done. I have a very good understanding of how a wheel works, but I am by no means a woodworker. Am I thinking of attempting something I shouldn't? 

The reason I ask is because I was in a local antique store yesterday and saw the perfect little wheel, probably from a wheel barrow, and for some strange reason, I can't quit thinking about how I_ could_ make a spinning wheel. It would make a cute little castle style wheel. I even laid awake last night thinking and planning. Guess I am going to have to go back and get it and put it in the "someday" category.

Gee whiz - like I need something else to do......

~Lori


----------



## lsarah (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement! Hubby is very mechanically minded - I bet he can figure out that end of it. Probably won't happen any time soon, but it can't hurt to start collecting pieces and parts, can it?

~Lori


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Heres a youtube clip of a bicycle spinning wheel.

[YOUTUBE]t8wwIdz7vz8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Google 'spinning wheel plans" They are out there to give you ideas. I think it would take a bit of tinkering to get one adjusted just right. Everythign has to be balanced. But it can be done. Some day, when DH has a bit more time, I'll have him build one for me.


----------

